

Bringing Sexy Back: 280Slides - moorage
http://www.matthewpaulmoore.com/articles/923-bringing-sexy-back-280slides

======
BlueZeniX
He's blown away? Probably never seen any flash/flex applications in his
life...

Maybe i'm a bit harsh :)

~~~
bprater
Flex is in a completely different department. Flex is impressive for sure, but
to see what this crew has done with Javascript, it really is impressive.

If someone blind-folded your screen and told you 280Slides was a client-side
app, you'd believe 'em. That's powerful stuff.

~~~
anonym
It's certainly technically extremely impressive.

The user experience, though, is not great, and certainly not worth the effort
it must have involved. Why reimplement draggable, modal windows? What does
that get the user? Must we really duplicate all the worst excesses of GUI
interfaces just because we can? There are some really brilliant moments here
(e.g. the ability to add pictures directly from Google Image Search) where the
designers clearly bothered to think about how exploit the strengths of web-
app-ness, but a little more of that and a little less slavish devotion to the
GUI paradigm would not have gone amiss; there's too much "look what we can
do." Just because you can doesn't mean you should.

Also, the author of the linked post claims that it is responsive, which it
certainly is not for me; it feels very, very sluggish, 1+ second delays for
mouse clicks to register.

~~~
bprater
It seems like nobody is really ready to give up the browser as a potential
operating system. We have great technologies like Flex that simplify much of
this work away, but folks keep hammering away at Javascript. Must be a sign.

Perhaps, we should just give in and give browser appropriate hooks into the
operating system.

